# Walleye crankbaits



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Steve Fifer said:


> So I finally used all your advice and started purchasing. I was close to Frank's today in Linwood . Dangerous place. Very dangerous place. Didn't even scratch the surface and my wife thinks I'm nuts. You guys have been a good and/or bad influence. Not sure which. But thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


FRANKS IS GOOD FOR A HUNDY DROP!


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Bandits will outfish them all


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> I'm surprised none of you trollers use or try bombers with thier slow wide wobble. Catch a fair share of fish with bombers. I don't troll though so maybe they don't troll too well. They are shallow divers but could always put a inline sinker ahead of them.


Bombers used to be the go to for Lake Michigan steel head 8-10 miles out in the scum lines during the summer. Grandpas had drawers full of them on his charter boat. This was 25-30 yrs ago though. Don’t hear much about people using them much any more. 

At what point do you run snap weights? When the leads get to long ? I just bought the offshore kit. 

I’ve been buying a bunch of original f-11 rapala’s in hopes of using them in the cold water. At this rate the water maybe getting to warm by the time I get out there. I’ve had good luck with balsa in really cold water for all species. Maybe next fall or spring. I’ve bought plenty of husky jerks over the last 2 years though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

mbirdsley said:


> Bombers used to be the go to for Lake Michigan steel head 8-10 miles out in the scum lines during the summer. Grandpas had drawers full of them on his charter boat. This was 25-30 yrs ago though. Don’t hear much about people using them much any more.
> 
> At what point do you run snap weights? When the leads get to long ? I just bought the offshore kit.
> 
> ...


I'm not a troller so good question but I have plenty success with them whipping in the river


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

3.5 mag lips


----------



## Pier2pier (Jan 17, 2016)

Steve Fifer said:


> So I finally used all your advice and started purchasing. I was close to Frank's today in Linwood . Dangerous place. Very dangerous place. Didn't even scratch the surface and my wife thinks I'm nuts. You guys have been a good and/or bad influence. Not sure which. But thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Just remember the fish look up to eat. Whatever color you get should be on the bottom. The rest of the paint job is primarily for us suckers....


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Pier2pier said:


> Just remember the fish look up to eat. Whatever color you get should be on the bottom. The rest of the paint job is primarily for us suckers....


And hardly any of the bills have color anymore. Anyone ever experiment with some red or orange on the bottom side of the bills? I'm thinking about giving it a whirl

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

Pier2pier said:


> Just remember the fish look up to eat. Whatever color you get should be on the bottom. The rest of the paint job is primarily for us suckers....


While that is true, the crankbaits actually roll quite a bit as they move (especially Bandits), so the sides are visible to the fish at some level. I have also see underwater videos where walleyes are following behind crankbaits as they move and only decided to bite when the bait surged forward. 

I have seen other times when one particular color will produce all of your fish, or almost all. It is usually the pattern that I only have 1 of with me, of course. For example, last year on Erie, we had a day when the Smokeshow Shad caught 7 of the 8 walleyes that day. We tried running similar stuff at the same lead length, etc, but they wanted that lure. The day before (when it was sunny) the same thing happened with Black and Gold Foil, yet the next day that lure caught 0 and we finally took it off.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Slim,

Are you painting any Glow bandits? I would be interested in some super glows


----------



## waldowillie (Feb 1, 2012)

anagranite said:


> If I picked one crankbait for each it would be a deep walleye bandit in erie. And a #7 flicker minnow in the Saginaw bay. Colors are debatable but purple, gold, chrome blue are safe bets. Also firetiger


Bingo! We have a winner here for the OP.


----------

